# Kentucky Select Organic Pipe Tobacco?



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I bought a bag of this to try because it's "all natural" and it's one I'm really indifferent about. It's very dry and tries to burn fast and get bitter. When I slowed down it was ok, not good just ok. I jarred up most of it when I first got it, but I am left with a few ounces that I'm not using another jar or limited space to save. Anyone want to try it?


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Have two samples left and would prefer to throw them away with a stamp than to just toss them in the bin. First two to ask are welcome to them. If you like it super, if you don't it's a chance to find out for free.

View attachment 69418


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

Sure. what the heck. I'll give it a try


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

zx7rider said:


> Sure. what the heck. I'll give it a try


got yours ready I'll pop it in the mail tomorrow

one more left


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll give it a shot as well.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

AgentJuggernaut said:


> I'll give it a shot as well.


cool, PM your address and I'll send it over


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks again mike.


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, I just received my sample today and my opinion is it's "meh..." Bout the same flavor as carter hall. Thank you again for the sample.


----------

